# Cómo conectar fusible e interruptor con transformador ?



## falcondj (Abr 4, 2010)

Estoy haciendo una fuente y no se como conectar la clavija, el transformador, el fusible, y el interruptor con piloto de neón. No se si me puedan colaborar con un diagrama de como conectar estas cosas.  

La fuente es dual regulada 0 a 24v y 0 a -24 con salida fija de 5v y estoy utilizando un transformador de 2 amperios de 12 voltios con tab central.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 5, 2010)

La imagen adjunta te ilustra la manera de colocar los componentes.
Saludos


----------



## SOLORZANOB (Sep 18, 2010)

hola a todos he estado intentando conectar un puente rectificador o puente de diodos en el protoboard,  estoy haciendo una fuente de 9v, pero no se como, he estado analizando pero no se y corrijanme si me equivoco lo que voy a decir:

en el puente rectificador el + y el - va al circuito y los que son con una s acostada van conectados al transformador.

y otra duda,  como va conectado el puente en el protoboard, en serie o en paralelo?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2010)

Las "s" va al transformador y el "+" y "-" van al "+" y el "-" del condensador.

Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16634

Nota: Sólo mira la conexión de los símbolos, ya que todos los rectificadores no tienen los símbolos en el mismo orden.


----------



## wear2010 (Dic 1, 2010)

hola a todos mirando estas respuestas me surge una duda... es que tengo un interruptor con piloto de neon (tiene tres patas dos color plateado y una color bronce)y no se como debo conectarlo a la fuente de alimentacion ac de 110 voltios.. si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria


----------



## Aspha (Ene 5, 2011)

Acá te mando un pequeño diagrama de como conectar lo que estás pidiendo, cómo conectar el interruptor de neón incorporado (el de 2 patas plateadas y una de bronce) con la alimentación ac de 110 Volts. Disculpa la simplicidad del diagrama, si me podrías decir donde hacerlo de mejor manera sería perfecto.
No sé si ya has conseguido la conexión pero espero almenos te pueda servir de algo.


----------



## nahuelx31 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola, me he decidido a realizar una fuente de alimentacion muy básica que me servira de sobra para los pequeños proyectillos que tengo en mente utilizando el circuito que he adjuntado abajo, el tema es que soy muy novato en esto y me gustaria que me iluminen un poco  estoy perdido en lo que viene siendo la colocacion de un switch y de un fusible para la fuente alguien que me pueda decir donde y como van conectado? Desde ya gracias


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2017)

El switch podría ser en una de las líneas de 110v/220v y el fusible en serie con la salida de unos 2A


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 20, 2017)

mas bien el fusible va antes del transformador


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2017)

Pues entonces 2, no?
Y de paso 2 switch otro en la salida... supongo que es como de pruebas la fuente...

Por eso lo sugiero en la salida el fusible... es mas probable que reviente el lm317.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

El fusible antes del transformador protege doblemente 

-  Si hay un corto en la parte secundaria se refleja en la primaria , y además si se pusiera en corto el primario.

- El switch bipolar  en el primario aisla la fuente cuando está apagada.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2017)

Y se supone que seria de unos 200mA en el primario no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

Claro , sabiendo la potencia del transformador , la dividís por la tensión de alimentación y ahí tenés la corriente máxima teórica.

Luego se sobredimensiona considerando la corriente de magnetización del núcleo (pico al conectar) y la carga de capacitores.

Si el cálculo teórico da 200 mA , no te sorprenda ver fusibles de 1 A o 1,5 A

Saludos !


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 20, 2017)

yo no creo que haya problema en dejar el 317 sin fusible por que si haces corto se calienta y deja de conducir.

en la datasheet lo dice que tiene proteccion termica.

lo del fusible antes del transformador es mas creible pues hay que recordar que el capacitor se comporta como circuito en corto en un transitorio ya despues se empieza a cargar.

que si se me han reventado algunos fusibles , tambien pudiera ser que se ponga despues del puente de diodos como es comun en las fuentes de los estereos.

digamos que unos 2A exagerados van a pasar por el 317 pero como mencione, tiene proteccion termica asi que no es tan necesario.


----------

